# Web Development > JSP Why We need JSP

## 100881

Where we need JSP?
i.e What is the main purpose of JSP?
Why We need JSP?

----------


## SahilKabra

JSP is used for the design of a web page and servlet is used to code the logic that is present i.e. in the MVC (Model-View-Controller) architecture, the servlet is the controller and the JSP is the view.


Regards,
Sahil.



--Smile it makes people wonder what you are thinking.  :Smile:

----------


## JaiBharath

JSP is actually developed to
1. lower the burden on the developer as the Servlet coding developement will be taken care by jsp compiler and can make use of some implicit variables.
2. allow a non-java programmer can make use of JSP to develop a web application by knowing only a few tags and their usage.
3. to resemble the MVC arch.

----------


## Dakshin

it is one of the easiest way of creating dynamic webpages

----------


## madhukar.poreddy

JSP is used for the design of a web page.The presentation(View) may always change in the real time applications like Google and all those,by using the JSPs as a presentation there is no need to restart the server when the view is changed. and it will seperate the presentation logic from the business logic.

----------


## dsmartnitin

Javaserver pages (jsp) is a server side java technology that allows software developers to create dynamically generated web pages, with html, xml, or other document types, in response to a web client request to a java web application container (server). Architecturally, jsp may be viewed as a high-level abstraction of java servlets. Jsp pages are loaded in the server and operated from a structured special installed java server packet called a j2ee web application often packaged as a .war or .ear file archive. Nitin

----------


## amit.jain10

The two main uses of jsps are:

1) Using jsp's we can can seperate the presentation logic from business logic very easily(we can also do the same using the servlets but difficult)

2) Even a web author can easily develop the code ,in the sence a person who doesnt know anything about java can also develop the jsps using the tags

Thx,
Amit Jain

----------


## manishsahni2000

> Where we need JSP?
> i.e What is the main purpose of JSP?
> Why We need JSP?


we need jsp in order to view the implementations of the servlets and beans
within the browser.
 :Cool:

----------


## saghav_arun

Where we need JSP?

If your webpage wanna show dynamic data,we can go for JSP.

What is the main purpose of JSP?

JSP , is a light weight code.It will make the presentation part simpler(user view).Its only purpose is to accept data(static/dynamic) from business logic and present it to the user.Doesnt want to bother about heavy BackEnd coding.

Why We need JSP?

Platform independent,Easy to design(Java knowledge is not mandatory)

----------


## abhijeetsingh

JSP is server side programming (Java Server Pages).It is mainly used to developed dynamic web pages. Another important thing is that you can easily create a JSP page using html tags. You can include java codes inside the JSP page using different tags like scriptlet,declarative,etc.

It is more difficult to write and maintain html tags in servlet,so jsp was introduced.

----------


## nalindascjp

This JSP is a HTML document that can be used to make a dynamic page. Inside a JSP we can use Java coding, tags, java beans etc.

A JSP is needed to do the presentation task very easily with dynamic web contents.

read http://servlet-jsp.blogspot.com/2010_02_01_archive.html

----------

